# Epson 4880 Refillable dye Sub Cartridges



## 1cc (May 2, 2008)

Hi All

Please could anyone advise on using refillable cartridges in a Epson 4880 eight colour wide format using sublimation ink.

The plan would be not to use sawgrass ink so any advise on other brands and where to buy from would be appreciated.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

Superjetusa.com has carts for it. About $132 plus the cost of a chip resetter


----------



## cisinksystem (Mar 10, 2009)

Can use third party company's sublimation ink for epson 4880,save cost,great quality,such as:
High Quality Sublimation Ink for Wide Format Printers - OUTAC - Continuous Ink Supply System,Continuous Inking System,CIS Ink System,Bulk Ink System,Refillable Cartridge,Chip resetter,Printer Accessories,Printer Head,Dye Ink,Pigment Ink,Sublimation i


----------



## calitrendz (Apr 23, 2009)

I can beat anyone's price on cartridges and resetter. If you need dye sub ink I should be carrying some soon but in the mean time you should look on ebay.


----------

